# Looking for pics of mild tire stretch on a 17X8.5 wheel.



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

As the title states...preferably with 45 series tires, going on a MK4 Jetta.


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.tyrestretch.com/index.php


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

THANKS!:beer:


----------

